# What would you go for?



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, I've got about 2-3 weeks to make my mind up on what car to go for next before I have to get the ball rolling and get it done. I've narrowed it down to two choices (I think!!) but really unsure on which to go for, they are both different styles so not easy to choose!

The first choice is a fully restored 1969 Mustang Mach 1. It'll have a new crate 427FE engine, with 518 HP. Griffin cross flow radiator with two 10" electric fans. Tremec TKO transmission. aluminized drive shaft sized for power train. Currie 9" rear end with 3.73:1 gears. Goodyear eagle F1 Z-Rated racing tires. Probably 275's on the rear, and 245's on the front. Heidt's Mustang II front coil over suspension system with rack and pinion and new front and rear disc brakes. Paint it a cream pearl with Ghost accents. Also I'm thinking about adding a custom fiberglass interior, custom sound system, etc. It'll look something like this...









The other choice is a K1-Attack. This is a fairly new kitcar thats coming out that uses Honda running gear. I'm looking at using a turbo'd H22 fro a prelude in it pushing around 400 bhp, and since its such a light car it would be very fast. I'll paint it in the new Lambo orange so would be like this...

















So, that are your opinions? One is old skool classic styling and the other is more super car kinda looks!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I like them both.I'd get the Mustang however.
It's more my style.The attack also has Honda running gear,and I wouldn't like that.
Not because I have a problem with Honda motors, its just that every time I hear
a tuned Honda go past it reminds me I need to cut my lawn!
Later
Eric


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Go Mustang









That kitcar is pretty nice and all, but it completely lacks style and character, imo.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

K1-Attack all the way


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MUSTANG!!


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Go with the good'ol raw american horse power with style and class. MUSTANG for sure!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hmm... so your thinking about a whole car vs a shell (attack)? The mustang will pass smog however, i dont thin the attack will. Please tell me more about this k1-attack. I dont think you can actually drive on legally. It also looks like a concept car and looks expensive. Also another thing to think about, turbo h22 will be a heavy engine. You said the car is very light in weight. Have you thought about power weight ratio? Have you also thought about if the car itself can handle the power or if the chasie can handle the weight? WHere is the engine placed in the car? Front of back? Is the k1 attack a rwd or fwd? Im asking all this question because i dont know anything about this car. However i do know is that people who do h22 swaps in the their hatch(eg) will need to replace new mounts and eventually get a bent chasie because the it the engine was to heavy. Not to mention handling is all outta wack because the front weigh so much more than the back.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> hmm... so your thinking about a whole car vs a shell (attack)? The mustang will pass smog however, i dont thin the attack will. Please tell me more about this k1-attack. I dont think you can actually drive on legally. It also looks like a concept car and looks expensive. Also another thing to think about, turbo h22 will be a heavy engine. You said the car is very light in weight. Have you thought about power weight ratio? Have you also thought about if the car itself can handle the power or if the chasie can handle the weight? WHere is the engine placed in the car? Front of back? Is the k1 attack a rwd or fwd? Im asking all this question because i dont know anything about this car. However i do know is that people who do h22 swaps in the their hatch(eg) will need to replace new mounts and eventually get a bent chasie because the it the engine was to heavy. Not to mention handling is all outta wack because the front weigh so much more than the back.


The Attack is a full kit car, not your stand rebody.

It is specifially design to use either the Accord F type engine or the H22 from a prelude, whih fits into a specifially designed spaceframe chassis that meets even Nascar regulations and is rated to over 400 bhp (although you can upgrade the chassis to handle more!) The car was designed to have a near 50/50 weight ratio with either engine, although a little bit more weight is in the rear with the H22 engine, but this is beneficial seems it is rear wheel drive!

Thats just a bit of info to asnwer your questions! You can read more on their official website here, or at thier US distributors here. And probably the best place to read is the unoffical forums here

BTW- The price for the kit is around $17,000, and completed cars run around $30-40k depedning on your set-up!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

GET THE STANG!!!!!







,the road will be







by you

however i like the style of the attack...just go for the mustang


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I like the stang more, But I believe you will get more ass in the K1.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I like the stang more, But I believe you will get more ass in the K1.


 I dont need a car to get ass


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, I didn't mean it in you couldn't get any. I mean it's probably going to atract more attention than the Mach 1 which means you meet more women!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Ok, I didn't mean it in you couldn't get any. I mean it's probably going to atract more attention than the Mach 1 which means you meet more women!!!


 I dont need a car to meet women
















Nah dont worry I knew what you meant! Yeah the Attack has more of the modern super car look and with 400 bhp and such a low weight will out perform most!

I would go with the attack straight away but the only problem is that it only has a canvas type roof and no hard top, and thats not a goood idea with the UK weather! So it means I may have to pay out for a custom made hard top!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mach 1 all the way


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

C. None of the above.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> C. None of the above.


 thats an option if you can suggest something else


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> C. None of the above.


 how cant you like the mach 1







that thing is beautful.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

definently the mustang, its a no brainer. the looks the sound its just all better

plus you could work on it yourself alot easier then thet other thing

edit : heres my option c


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

or


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

or remebver gone in 60 sec its elanor


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

but here what should be above all eles

and sorry for all the post in a row i dont know how to put all the pics in one post


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

get the mustang!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

without a doubt I would get the K1
it would be more rarer than the mustang, and much cooler
it would be more special, and elite. not to mention classier, fancier, exotic, and snazzier
plus its probably faster, and would have better handling

unless you are a american hick, get the K1
just my biased opinion


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I think both cars are badass, but if i had a choice,id probably get car number 2


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

P-Power said:


> without a doubt I would get the K1
> it would be more rarer than the mustang, and much cooler
> it would be more special, and elite. not to mention classier, fancier, exotic, and snazzier
> plus its probably faster, and would have better handling
> ...


a hick eh.... and i would love to see the 2 cars race and see who wins







I think that a good old american muscle car would kick a new imports ass. just as long as the muscle car has enuff horse power that is.

BTW what is the price diffrence between the 2 cars?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> BTW what is the price diffrence between the 2 cars?


 Stang will cost me about $40-45k depending on the final spec, and the Attack will run me about $35k fully loaded.

Then add ontop of that about another $4k to get it over to me in the UK!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > C. None of the above.
> ...


 Im not a fan of Ford "muscle" cars...


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> P-Power said:
> 
> 
> > without a doubt I would get the K1
> ...


<starting controversy> What sort of race? I would think the mustang could ONLY win on the drag strip.. whoo f*cking hoooo
drag racing/ street drag racing is soo over played

personally I don't find driving in a straight line any fun at all..
I would not expect the mustang to have very good handling around corners etc...
plus the K1 probably has better handling, higher top speed, better agility, better milage etc

and honda makes really good engines btw.
you guys are just hating on import engines, and the new fancy racy euro styles

</starting controversy>


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I actually think that the attack would be faster than the mustang, even though the stang has 518bhp and the Attack around 400. Simply because the attack is only about 850kg heavy, whilst the mustang will be a lot more than that!

Even still both will be very fast so probably not even worth arguing about it!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the stang will be an import for him









i guess it depends on what you want the kind of driveing you want to do if taken

corners at nut breakin speed is what you want cool but what are the streets like

were you live tight ass streets in the city or nice long roads in the country if thats

the case i would definetly go stang but id get stang either way


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 nither am i but im an american muscle car fan over foreign cars any day


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I live in the country so your looking at long bendy roads, but it'll be used along a lot of long motorway strtches anyway so both would be perfect!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, i thought that K1 would be alot more than that i would get that then







.and i was talkin bout a drag race.... thats the only race that muscle cars are good at


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> wow, i thought that K1 would be alot more than that i would get that then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, in a drag it would win hands down over the Attack!

Its a really good price, especially for what it is. Full space frame chassis, original design, and majority of the parts are off the Audi TT. Plus with all the tuning options out there for the Honda engines high Hp figures are fairly cheap to obtain! The only thing that puts me off it is the lack of hard top roof for the winter over here in the UK, but may look into a custom one if I go for that!


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

just to stir the pot a little more...









its such a typical american attitude that "enuff horse power" is all that is needed to win
just like enuff firepower, and we can kick anyones ass. bigger is always better right?

don't forget about engineering, design, style, panache, and comfort is important as well.
horsepower is only one variable in the equation. talking horspower without talking about weight etc is misleading. its like megahertz with computers...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

P-Power said:


> don't forget about engineering, design, style, panache, and comfort is important as well.
> horsepower is only one variable in the equation. talking horspower without talking about weight etc is misleading. its like megahertz with computers...

































Exactly right!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wow i can buy that in the US? 30-35k for one plus another 4k to ship to the us? Let me get this right too.... you can pick what engine you want in there? Sweeeet. Only if i knew about this earlier... but then again, the insurance for that car is gonna kill me.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> wow i can buy that in the US? 30-35k for one plus another 4k to ship to the us? Let me get this right too.... you can pick what engine you want in there? Sweeeet. Only if i knew about this earlier... but then again, the insurance for that car is gonna kill me.


 You can buy the kit for $16,600, and then you need to pay for shipping from thier US distributor to you, this is normally about $500. Its more to me as Im in the UK!

You could build your own easily for around $25k, but mine is being built for me as it top spec so will cost about $35k in the end!

As for engines it was designed for the Honda F-Type engine, but the H22 will fit aswell. But you could fit any engine in there if you have the know how!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

actually after re-reading the website... i rather not buy it unless you have loads of money tot spend. First off, 16grand for an unbuilt car. 3x,xxx for a built one? Then you have to enter in labor, paint, a lot of things you want are an option which they quote $$$, shipment, then you have to calculate if your gonna engine and putting in engine, and lastly, tax and registration.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> don't forget about engineering, design, style, panache, and comfort is important as well.


the mustang has all that sh*t


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i dont know, the car looks nice in everyway but i dont think its streetable too, too low, no airbags and yadayadayada. I rather go to the mustang unless you have globs of money. Or maybe im not reading the site correctly?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> actually after re-reading the website... i rather not buy it unless you have loads of money tot spend. First off, 16grand for an unbuilt car. 3x,xxx for a built one? Then you have to enter in labor, paint, a lot of things you want are an option which they quote $$$, shipment, then you have to calculate if your gonna engine and putting in engine, and lastly, tax and registration.


 16k for the kit, 2k for the donor honda accord, 5k on odd bits (wheels, paint) and then if your handy with a spanner you've got a car for under 25k!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

All I have to say is, in ten years, think what each car will be worth, potential resale value. The mustang will defineatly be worth more, whereas kit cars come and go (except maybe a cobra kit or sumthin like that) Is that 427 the stock motor for that car ? or was it originally a 390 or 428 ? It would be a shame for it to not have the original power plant. Both are beautiful cars, and I theres very very few bad things I can say about honda engineering. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

NEITHER! i would buy the Srt-4. that car kicks ass!!!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> NEITHER! i would buy the Srt-4. that car kicks ass!!!!










yeah man, I would most certainly take a Dodge Neon over a sweet ass 69 Mustang..... *NOT* oh, and don't gimme that it's an SX crap, cuz the only reason they re-named the car is cuz it's own reputation is sinking it.

Every damn thing you can replace on a car, I HAVE replaced on a Dodge Neon... Its Chrysler's rebirth of the piece of crap 'K' car.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Get the K-1!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

donor honda? What about all those options?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont get the stang.. they are a dime a dozen and are horibly ugly..

if your going to restore ANYTHING get a god damn-


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Tough choice as they are both beautiful cars









How about a 1998 MR2 Turbo straight from Japan. It packs great styling, excellent handling, and enough power off the showroom floor to put a big fat smile on your face. Oh and let me also mention the high hp potential. It's a shame they stopped making them here in 95


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

theres a K-1 kit on ebay right now - 25k which is a bit overpriced i was under the impression they go for 18-19

id get the k-1 if it was/is legal

if not id get the stang


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> donor honda? What about all those options?


Yeah you need a donor car for certain parts, such as the engine, wiring loom, and some other parts. In this case its a Honda Accord. As for options Im talking about if you go with all brand new parts or just straight off the donor, if you go with the slower F Series engines or the H22, if you go for the carbon interior or standard, etc!



Peacock said:


> dont get the stang.. they are a dime a dozen and are horibly ugly..
> 
> if your going to restore ANYTHING get a god damn-


They arent common over here in the UK. I've seen one in my whole life and that was flying past me the other day on the motorway! I would love to do a cobra, but just isnt practical for in the UK. We get about 2 months of dry weather and the rest is shitty rain! The only option would be the daytona coupe style!



siclids said:


> Tough choice as they are both beautiful cars
> 
> How about a 1998 MR2 Turbo straight from Japan. It packs great styling, excellent handling, and enough power off the showroom floor to put a big fat smile on your face. Oh and let me also mention the high hp potential. It's a shame they stopped making them here in 95


MR2's are a dime a dozen over here in the UK so not really an option! Although they are really nice cars!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The Mach one would be sick!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mustangs blow.. ugly-ass cars.. im sure you can buy a Kit Cobra over here in the USA and have it shipped over.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dont get the stang.. they are a dime a dozen and are horibly ugly..
> 
> if your going to restore ANYTHING get a god damn-


 To restore a original Cobra is probably out of the hands of 99.9% of the people on this site.

I do agree with you though, just have to have the money to do it right.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If I lived in merry old england, I would get the Mach 1. Most of the super cars are running around europe anyways. How many mustangs do you think they shipped over there, let alone '69 Mach 1's. Sure, they are pretty popular here, but what do you think the odds are of him running into another Mach 1 in England? It would be like seeing a fully restored Classic Ferrari running around state side (i know they aren't the same class, but you get the idea) I do like the K1, and would take it in a heart beat if you could drop an LT1/LS1/LS6 in it and it was RWD (is it RWD?). Just imagine all that TQ of a small block 350, fuel injected, decent gass milage in that tiny car....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I do like the K1, and would take it in a heart beat if you could drop an LT1/LS1/LS6 in it and it was RWD (is it RWD?). Just imagine all that TQ of a small block 350, fuel injected, decent gass milage in that tiny car....


 It is RWD, and there is talk of someone fitting an LS1 in their kit!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That would kick ass! The engine is all aluminum too, so it still wouldn't be to heavy!


----------

